# Groundfighting



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

Just saw Vlad's 2 set video of groundfighting techniques. All I can say is *"WOW!"*

If you get a chance to get any of his videos I suggest you do. They're great.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Just saw Vlad's 2 set video of groundfighting techniques. All I can say is "WOW!" *



What do they look like, qualitatively? Judo, BJJ, wrestling, something entirely different?


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

They are based on the idea of motion. It's hard to explain. You have to see them really. However one of the kewler things he goes over is how a knife fight can take place in grappling range.

During that part I was reminded of that knife fight in "Saving private Ryan" where the 2 combatants grapple with a knife. I was thinking if he had any idea about these principles he'd be ok.

I wonder what will happen if the Gracies got a hold of some of these ideas an incorperated them into BJJ in a street aspect.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 11, 2002)

Naw.....


:asian:


----------

